# Hand build stub wall Concrete forms



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

Pic below


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Might want to cut some upside down "U" shaped pieces of 3/4" plywood to stop the forms from spreading.
Measure from outside of the 1x8's to know the width of the "U" and make them about the same height of the 1x8. Cut the shape to about half the height. 
Slip them over the 1x8's.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

Not a bad idea thanks. What spacing would you use for these? I was going to add something like that at the tops. I'm hoping the inner bracing (not there yet), and outer spikes do the rest. I calculated the volume at 1/2 yard and therefor the load against each linear foot at about 33 pounds. That doesn't seem too bad to me. Of course if it were 2 feet high it would triple. I will post a pic after bracing and check your thoughts.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh, also how do you screed with all of those upside down u braces?


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

Added bracing today. I have $55 in the form boards and all of the inner bracing was old 2x8 treated decking from a car trailer that I redid.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Never seen forms with internal wood dividers. What is their purpose? If you are concerned about the forms spreading use cleats on top. like this picture.









I would pile some dirt around the bottom of the forma to keep any concrete from leaking out and help secure the forms.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

Well, I can't stake the inside due to existing slab. So I braced one side to another internally. I don't understand how you screed with spreaders on top?? but I have been planning on those from the beginning. I will add dirt around the outside last with my tractor bucket.


----------



## listo (Nov 19, 2008)

I think he means the internal wood devices inside the forms









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

listo said:


> I think he means the internal wood devices inside the forms


Exactly.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh, lol. Those are temporary. That held my spacing while I measured, squared, leveled, shimmed, screwed, since I was by myself! I still need rebar and then an inspection and Carlisle Ford Nationals are next weekend so it will be a couple of weeks before I pour.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

So, how do you screed with those blocks across the top?


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

crecore said:


> So, how do you screed with those blocks across the top?


You Don't. The blocks aren't that wide so you should fill it from both sides and the blocks themselves become a part of the form for the top. Especially in a case like this where you're going to build on top of this area you'll never notice a finish difference. If you want to get fancy you can strike off the tops after you remove the blocks.


----------



## listo (Nov 19, 2008)

So... What's screed? 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Screed is a board you run along the top of the forms to get the concrete level with the top of the forms.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

Screed is commonly used as both a noun or a verb really. Screed or screed board is as described. To screed or screeding is using the board.


----------



## listo (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok thanks. That's what I thought but wasn't sure. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------

